# Washingtonville, OH Agility Trial March 19-20



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Sure wish I was. That facility is --huge-- and beautiful. Have a great time and enjoy the --excellent--- building!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Aw, that is too bad that you won't be going!

It looks like an amazing place. It's about an hour and fifteen minutes from us. It might be worth checking into when I'm looking for more advanced classes to take in obedience and rally. There really doesn't seem to be anything worthwhile in our area.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I've heard lots of great things about their classes. 

The facility is over a three hour drive from me, but once we're regularly trialing I will definitely be going up there on a regular basis!


----------

